# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه تهران واحد کاسپین گیلان

## sorenam

سلام بچها کسی دانشگاه تهران که محل تحصیلش توی کاسپین گیلانه قبول شده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟ 
من خیلی راجع به کیفیتش نگرانم و آیا مدرکش همون دانشگاه تهران دیگه؟

----------


## sorenam

اقا لطفا هر کی هر اطلاعاتی داره بگه لطفاااا

----------


## sorenam

شرمنده up

----------


## sorenam

up :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Dr_farid

> سلام بچها کسی دانشگاه تهران که محل تحصیلش توی کاسپین گیلانه قبول شده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟ 
> من خیلی راجع به کیفیتش نگرانم و آیا مدرکش همون دانشگاه تهران دیگه؟


سلام ، فامیل ما اونجا ارشدش رو خوند. مدرکش که مثله تهرانه . مکان دانشگاهش هم رضوانشهر نزدیک چوکا هست که وسط جنگله.
اینکه روی مدرک مینویسن آیا محل تحصیل کاسپین بوده یا تهران رو نمیدونم

----------


## sorenam

> سلام ، فامیل ما اونجا ارشدش رو خوند. مدرکش که مثله تهرانه . مکان دانشگاهش هم رضوانشهر نزدیک چوکا هست که وسط جنگله.
> اینکه روی مدرک مینویسن آیا محل تحصیل کاسپین بوده یا تهران رو نمیدونم


سلام داداش 
میگم به این فامیلتون دسترسی نداری چنتا سوال بپرسی ازش ؟ شرمنده

----------


## Dr_farid

> سلام داداش 
> میگم به این فامیلتون دسترسی نداری چنتا سوال بپرسی ازش ؟ شرمنده


نه راستش ارتباط ندارم باهاش زیاد.
شرمنده.

----------

